# Filling space in a Humidor with empty boxes instead of cigars?



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

Can you use empty cigar boxes to fill up space in larger humidors that you don't have enough cigars for it yet?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

The wood would help regulate rH. How much space are we talking? What size is your humi and how many sticks do you have?


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

it says 300, and I have about 50 sticks now. The box is still seasoning as it is only 3 days old, I have a cigar oasis excel on there now reading 70% and my Xikar digital was reading 65% on the lid tonight. I moved the Xikar to the bottom of the box to see if it and the CO get the same RH as each other. I am going to Cigarfest in May and that will get the ball rolling on filling it more.


----------



## hunter19delta (Nov 3, 2013)

Adding the boxes is a fine idea. As Layne said, the boxes will help to regulate the RH. Have fun at Cigarfest and get enough sticks to fill that humidor up.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Put sealed Tupperware inside to kill off dead space


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

If you have the boxes and the space, I don't see why not.

Same reason I put boxes in my coolidor. Great RH buffer.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Problem with boxes is that you will have to humidify the air inside theses boxes.. While with Tupperware you will not. Thus making your humidify device work less.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

KcJason1 said:


> Problem with boxes is that you will have to humidify the air inside theses boxes.. While with Tupperware you will not. Thus making your humidify device work less.


Anything you have to do to the tupperware to avoid a plastic or smell or is that something you don't have to worry about?


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

maddevildog said:


> Anything you have to do to the tupperware to avoid a plastic or smell or is that something you don't have to worry about?


Usually the outside won't cause smell problems, unless it's just a really cheap brand/plastic..I've worked in retail around some that you'd never be able to get the smell off of. Most sold at any walmart, ect should be fine..if new the inside will have a smell. I'd clean the whole thing nicely a time or two with soap and water, and let it air dry each time..should get the smell off the inside and the outside and cause no problems.


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

I actually have 4 sampler boxes in my humidor to help regulate humidity but I'm getting to the point where I'm going to have to take them out to make room. It will be interesting to see if humidity changes much.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

maddevildog said:


> Anything you have to do to the tupperware to avoid a plastic or smell or is that something you don't have to worry about?


Shouldn't be. But if your that conserned just store the tupperware wrapped in newspaper for a few days to remove any smell. Then throw the paper away an put the tupperware inside your humidor.


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

This is a good idea. I will be seasoning a DM humi very soon and will put several cigar boxes to fill the void once seasoned and until I can fill it with more cigars!


----------

